# Final four teams



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

3 duces and a one:
Kansas
K. St.
West Va.
Nova


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Man United
Chelsea
Arsenal
Liverpool


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*winner*

The winner of the entire event is DUKE!

Jimmy


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> The winner of the entire event is DUKE!
> 
> Jimmy


I eschew predictions, but I hope you are right, Jimmy. In any case the tournament is great fun.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

We should be so lucky to be down to only 4.

I hate March Madness.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Kansas
Kentucky
K. State
Villanova

Duke will not win the tournament.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

KU
Syracuse
Kentucky
Duke


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Winner*

Gentlemen

AlanC trying to help you all with your picks. It is so easy to start with the number one, and work the other way.
Duke!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

KU
Syracuse
WVU
Duke

Syracuse was my pick to win it all, but what do I know? I had Georgetown winning twice.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Is Kansas out already?!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kentucky appears to be the class of the field at present. Kentucky will have to screw up and lose it because I'm not sure that anyone can beat them straight up. And FWIW, I'm not part of the Blue Mist. Go Big Orange; and I don't mean Syracuse. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Good by Kansas*

Wow!

Not much into any team except Duke.
Kansas got a spanking from them big fellas.
And Kansas was not clicking

Kentucky looks hot I agree, the last 3 times I saw Duke/Ken Duke spanked them. Last time was at the Meadowlands arena. Brand was hot then, and started the game with a nice dunk. Duke won by not much 5 I think. The Laetner game was the best game I every saw.
I have to be honest, Kentucky is hot. When you go by the RPI, they have not played anyone, I think UNC beat them, but this was early.And a fluke cause UNC was off
This Duke team, is not like the others, so be honest.Hard to assess
t

Also my friends, Kansas state is big, fast too.

OK, nice day


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

KenR said:


> I Kansas out already?!!


*SO AM I*


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> I every saw.
> I have to be honest, Kentucky is hot. When you go by the RPI, they have not played anyone, I think UNC beat them, but this was early.


Kentucky has two losses, South Carolina and Tennessee. They split two games each with these teams.

As for RPI, that can be misleading. For example it now appears that the Big East was vastly overrated; however, because everyone thought they were so good, anybody that played a Big East schedule got a bump in their RPI based on the perception that they were playing a tougher schedule than other teams in the country. That conference is definitely being exposed in the tourney.

Cruiser


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Big East*

Yea,

I agree, Nortre Dame, Villonova, Georgetown, Temple and Marquette are out.
I agree about the RPI, like the SAT, it is a tool to gauge.
Syracuse is looking stong at Gonzaga, 
If Duke is strong as most think, I am not in agreement with the recent teams, we will get Knetucky.
Now I think the greatest games I have been at and seen are these 2.
Kind of like UNC/Duke.
The greatest game that was played was that 2bl overtime.
I just do not think Duke is big like most say.
They are big, not agile. And timid against agile big teams the last 2-5 years.
We need another Brand to break the ice.
OK
You enjoy your day.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*RPI*

I just looked UNC got beat by 2 by Kentucky.This year
They in the early season beat 1. Syracuse, 2. Ohio State and Mich. State.
Wow, not bad, they did slide.
Early in the season.
Nice day


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

President, Congress set to act on NCAA upset

Associated Press

WASHINGTON -- In shock over the upset of NCAA Basketball Tournament favorite University of Kansas, Congressional leaders with the backing of President Barack Obama planned to act legislatively in the matter. Behind closed doors, it was decided to "deem" the Kansas Jayhawks as NCAA Tournament Champions.

"Let me be clear, I picked the Jayhawks in my bracket, everybody did. We know they were the best team. As President I will give laser like focus to seeing that this gets done," Obama told reporters.

The issue cut across party lines, with outgoing Kansas Senator Sam Brownback, an outspoken conservative, promising to sponsor the legislation known as the Bracket Bailout Bill.

Brownback said, "I'm glad to see the President taking action on this important matter. My constituents are one hundred percent behind this. Look, I'm out of here. I have nothing to lose."

But a frequent Brownback ally, outgoing Kentucky Senator Jim Bunning, expressed outrage. "This is not how this needs to be done. We can't continue to give championship handouts to undeserving teams. If they can't win on the court then they need to quit whining. I will stand against this even if I have to stand alone!"

Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sibelius, formerly governor of Kansas, brought a new wrinkle to the debate. "This is really a health care issue. Do you know how upsetting the loss by Kansas is for millions of Americans? The government absolutely needs to intervene to protect the mental well-being of its citizens."

In a surprise move, North Carolina Senators Kay Hagan (D) and Richard Burr (R) issued a joint statement in favor of the legislation. "We feel that deeming the University of Kansas as NCAA Champions is the right move for our country and the integrity of the "deeming" process. North Carolina has supported and recognized "deeming" national championships for years, particularly national championships deemed by the Helms Athletic Foundation. In fact, if this Bracket Bailout passes we will submit legislation deeming a number of championships for the University of North Carolina."

Promises of courtside seats are being offered in the corridors of Congress for votes in support of the Bailout. Although one Senator stated on condition of anonymity, "Not many people are taking the tickets. Some people fear that we may stop playing games all together, and simply deem all the winners in advance."


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool, Alan! Is that your article??


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Cool, Alan! Is that your article??


:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like it. That was really clever!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Well as long as Madam Speaker Nancy Pertussis() didn't have her diseased fingers in the pie, I guess Kansas winning by Presidential/Congressional decree, wouldn't be the worst thing to emit from within the Beltway these days! If she's involved in the process, may Duke take it all! :devil:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw Northern Iowa play in the MO Valley championship and picked them to win their first game. For a moment I considered being bold and picking them over Kansas and then thought "Nah, they're good, but they're not _that_ good." Doh!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow!! Michigan State pulled it out at the last minute (oops, second) HMMM I guess we'll be issuing a beating to someone's beloved Tennessee team next. 

Sartorially, green is a nicer color than orange, so this line of reasoning does make sense.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Double YAY*

Xavier made the Sweet 16. Brad Redford, from my hometown (which produces almost NO Division I or even college players) scored 5 points in 9 minutes and was substituted into the game on offense frequently in the last minute.

He's only 6' and average college quickness, but he holds the State of Michigan Record for consecutive free throws made (high school). The streak was over 100.

Go Brad!!!


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw something on the Fox News Channel today, that of something like 4.8 million bracket predictions they've received from people, exactly 12 are still active.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Wow!! Michigan State pulled it out at the last minute (oops, second) HMMM I guess we'll be issuing a beating to someone's beloved Tennessee team next.


No, you've got to beat Northern Iowa first. Meanwhile the Volunteers will be kicking some Buckeye butt. THEN you can have your shot. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Oops. You're right!!! I hate to predict anything with the way things have gone. All these teams are good enough to win. 

If I remember right, Tennessee's coach has had to get the team this far despite dismissing at least one really good player. Congratulations to him.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Cruiser


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Kentucky*

Wow

WVA is the one that would think could do this. Big, fast and hard play.
I was hoping for a rematch against Kentucky.
We have our hand full today.
WE are not agile in the low post at all. The 3 we have score a lot, but they throw a lot of empty shots too.
To be Baylor, we do not need low post scoring, but from the perimeter.
If not shotting in the first half, Baylor rightfully deserves this. They look very good, from what I have seen.
Tenn and MSU is gonna be a great game today also.

God am running out of beer for this weekend.
Enjoy the games gentlemen


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*No one talking now?*

Duke is there, and all the others are gone my friends.
And I will admit, this team is not that good this year.
Could Div 1 hoop be suffering as a whole?
Late
Go Duke

Jimmy


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't like how so many more people get so excited over March Madness these days....people who never played the sport and never cared are suddenly huge fans filling out brackets


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bermuda said:


> I don't like how so many more people get so excited over March Madness these days....people who never played the sport and never cared are suddenly huge fans filling out brackets


Although I played a little in my younger days, I'm not sure what playing or not playing has to do with enjoying something.

How many people at the Kentucky Derby have ever raced a thoroghbred.

How many people at the Indianapolis 500 or Daytona 500 have ever driven a single lap in a race car.

How many of the people who watched and enjoyed a movie this weekend have ever acted in one.

Are you saying that one must have actually played football in order to watch and enjoy the Super Bowl? That would eliminate most of the women, and if you eliminate them you've probably eliminated a lot of guys too.

What is your point?

By the way, kudos to my Vols on a great season. At least they went down fighting. And congrats to Michigan State and the other teams that made the Final Four.

Cruiser


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Duke is there, and all the others are gone my friends.
> And I will admit, this team is not that good this year.
> Could Div 1 hoop be suffering as a whole?
> Late
> ...


Are you kidding? If this is suffering I'll take it. This has been the best tournament I can remember. So many close games and upsets! I think the reason that we're having so many upsets is because the talent level is so much greater throughout college basketball.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Lovin' my local Michigan State University Spartans (even if I'm a University of Michigan fan - - I still enjoy State's success.)

The whole town gets an excited edge to it when the Spartans get this far.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*MSU, WVU*

Hey my friends

Did anybody have Duke at all?
I have been watching to tournament, and we are in th final. I wanted you all to know that.
I will keep you all posted!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Here in the antipodes its autumn and while we are a long way out from the Semi's my final four for the NRL is 

West Tigers-great Easter Sunday game came from behind to score 31 unanswered points to win:icon_smile_big:
Melbourne Storm
St George Illawarra 
Parramatta

And being a follower of the RU the Super 14
Crusaders
Brumbies
Bulls
Reds


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

*Devs almost got dogged*

Congrads to Duke!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Duke*

Thanks Nick

Oh come on the rest of ya.
It is this way every year.
LOL
OK my friends
See ya next year.
Go Duke Lacrosse
Jimmy


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats Jimmy and Duke! Great game, hard to believe Butler came within one shot of winning it all...just barely missed. I'm glad to see Coach K add another championship though. I hope the Nets don't lure him away.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

A very good and interesting championship game. I congratulate Duke, but I would have been happy to see either team win, actually. Butler is a fine team with a lot of heart.

I'm a little extra happy to see Duke win, I suppose, because of all the Duke-haters out there.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Welcome to the pact...*

Well, I might become a sports expert someday :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Game well played!!!

https://tourney.si.com/2010/04/06/its-duke-again-an-early-10-11-top-10-2/?xid=cnnbin&hpt=Sbin


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats, Jimmy...though I must admit I was pulling for Butler. :icon_smile_big: Wow! What a game! I honestly don't recall many NCAA championship games that were as exciting as that one.


----------

